# Fedor’s Next Fight To Stream Live On UFC Fight Pass



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I did wonder why the UFC was showing his fights on their youtube channel.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Fedor signed then.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

No this is just a fight with a promotion who broadcasts on UFC Fight Pass so this means nothing. Also this is not Fedor's return, it is his second match. The UFC just doesn't want to admit that he went to a Japanese promotion first.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Fedor is fighting Maldonado. This must be a troll fight.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Why is Fedor fighting absolute bums??


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

TheNinja said:


> Why is Fedor fighting absolute bums??


Maldonado must train very, very hard to earn the title of "absolute bum".


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Yeah the UFC champ would never be caught dead main eventing a show against Fabio.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

A last minute replacement isn't the same as a fully planned promotion to fight against one of the supposedly GOAT legends of MMA in his hyped return to the cages. Fedor should be ashamed of himself, but not as much as if he allows Maldonado to see the second round.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Worst fight ever. Seriously. I'd rather watch Fedor eat a tuna sub.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

These are warm up fights , Brock is next


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Bknmax said:


> These are warm up fights , Brock is next


So Fedor is fighting an unranked light heavyweight as a warm up to fight Brock Lesnar, who after UFC 200 will be 100% unable to fight in the UFC as his long term WWE contract will no longer permit him to fight professionally.

Fedor dah genius.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

If Maldonado is an" absolute bum", Im not sure what to call Fedors last opponent. Way I see it, this is a big step up. From "uber bum" to just plain old vanilla "bum".... no need for the "absolute".


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

When is the last time Fedor fought anyone worth noting? I can't think of any, even dating back to the Pride days. I remember half or more of the Pride fighters coming over to the UFC and getting their asses kicked, though. I used to be a Fedor fan.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

The top Pride fighters failed pretty heavily in UFC, but you could easily spin that into Fabricio Werdum, Josh Barnett and Alistair Overeem being some of the best fighters in the world.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

JustStoked said:


> When is the last time Fedor fought anyone worth noting? I can't think of any, even dating back to the Pride days. I remember half or more of the Pride fighters coming over to the UFC and getting their asses kicked, though. I used to be a Fedor fan.


Ishii is like 14-5 with 2 losses to mirko and one to fedor , the fact is the strongest hw were outside ufc when the 4-4 scrub Brock won the title from a 69 yr old man. Every Fedor fight is relevant since he gets smarter and more technical after the 3 losses he got. Oh yah werdum and overeem , Bigfoot , Cormier def got their ass kicked lol ufc he was shit pride and strike force had the best fighters , don't hate.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I am still hoping Fedor takes a couple fights in the UFC. Would be awesome. 

Fedor v Roy
Fedor v Arlovski rematch
Fedor v Brock
Fedor v Hunt 2

All would be awesome.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Bknmax said:


> These are warm up fights , Brock is next


So Emelianenko retires again and goes to WWE¿


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Fedor would be interesting in WWE lol


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

To be fair to him outside the UFC, Bellator and WOSF (who would all require him to sign a long term contract) who is there to fight at heavyweight... Literally the only fight they can book for him that isn't a joke is Sergei Kharitonov and even he hasn't fought in 11 months.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

If you think that's long think of how long Fedor took off?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Fights that make sense if he were to come to the UFC...

1.) Hunt vs. Fedor 2
2.) Barnett fight that never happened
3.) AA rematch
4.) Werdum rematch
5.) Brock if he took another fight say next year. Perhaps if he beats Hunt he would... 

Cool fights that they wouldn't do...

1. Lil Nog at HW
2. Anderson at HW
3. DC at HW
4. Shogun at HW


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Bknmax said:


> Ishii is like 14-5 with 2 losses to mirko and one to fedor , the fact is the strongest hw were outside ufc when the 4-4 scrub Brock won the title from a 69 yr old man. Every Fedor fight is relevant since he gets smarter and more technical after the 3 losses he got. Oh yah werdum and overeem , Bigfoot , Cormier def got their ass kicked lol ufc he was shit pride and strike force had the best fighters , don't hate.


He didn't say anything about Strikeforce, so Bigfoot and Cormier are irrelevant. Also, yes, Bigfoot did kind of get his ass kicked. He won 3 fights, two of which he was getting destroyed in, and has an overall record of 3-7-1 since he destroyed Fedor in 2 rounds.

Every Fedor fight is relevant. So are you including the fight against 2-0 Jaideep Singh which probably wouldn't have been commissioned in America? Or Jeff Monson, the guy who was 41 when they fought (just 3 years short of the age UFC Heavyweight Champion Randy Couture was when he fought Brock). For the record, Fedor has also discussed the possibility of fighting Randy Couture soon. Yay. I can't wait to hear that defence. If Randy was 69 then, he must be 77 now. Why's Fedor doing this?


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> The top Pride fighters failed pretty heavily in UFC, but you could easily spin that into Fabricio Werdum, Josh Barnett and Alistair Overeem being some of the best fighters in the world.





Bknmax said:


> Ishii is like 14-5 with 2 losses to mirko and one to fedor , the fact is the strongest hw were outside ufc when the 4-4 scrub Brock won the title from a 69 yr old man. Every Fedor fight is relevant since he gets smarter and more technical after the 3 losses he got. Oh yah werdum and overeem , Bigfoot , Cormier def got their ass kicked lol ufc he was shit pride and strike force had the best fighters , don't hate.


This is my fault. I said "fought anyone worth noting" while I should have added "beat anyone worth noting." Apologies.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Why is Fedor doing this?


For some decent checks for when he retires for good. 

Don't hurt your brain too much, Columbo.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> For some decent checks for when he retires for good.
> 
> Don't hurt your brain too much, Columbo.


Shhh, you're ruining it. You've never debated a fighter Bknmax likes have you? :laugh:

Yeah I don't really mind if Fedor never fights anyone legit again. Maybe if he starts to look a bit TOO dominant but the guys not fought for years at any sort of level. Fabio is a legit enough guy for someone who hasn't held any sort of standing.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

1. Jeff Monson fight was not a joke, Monson/Cormier was a first round SF Grand Prix fight and that was less than 6 months earlier, Cormier went on to win that tournament.

2. Jadeep Sigh and Satoshi Ishii were top guys from other sports. Japeep was 40-10 in kick-boxing and Ishii was an olympic medalists. Both fighters the UFC would buy up in a second.

3. Fedor's legacy vs UFC fighters is legendary

Former UFC Champions - 5-0
Future UFC Champions - 2-1-1
Former UFC Title Challengers - 3-1
Future UFC Title Challengers - 2-2
UFC Fighters(former and future) - 21-4(1) so 65% of his fights have been UFC caliber guys, and over 50% championship level.

4. Fedor walks into the UFC right now and he is without a doubt in the top ten and title consideration. While we know the goal is Brock vs Fedor I would not be shocked if Fedor wins he'll get a title shot offer.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I agree. I don't think Fedor would hang with the top guys right now. But do well with many of the outer top 10. 

Roy, Barnett, Bigfoot, Mir, Brock, Hunt .....all fun matches. I'd say he wins 3 out of 5 of those and all would be good fights.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> He didn't say anything about Strikeforce, so Bigfoot and Cormier are irrelevant. Also, yes, Bigfoot did kind of get his ass kicked. He won 3 fights, two of which he was getting destroyed in, and has an overall record of 3-7-1 since he destroyed Fedor in 2 rounds.
> 
> Every Fedor fight is relevant. So are you including the fight against 2-0 Jaideep Singh which probably wouldn't have been commissioned in America? Or Jeff Monson, the guy who was 41 when they fought (just 3 years short of the age UFC Heavyweight Champion Randy Couture was when he fought Brock). For the record, Fedor has also discussed the possibility of fighting Randy Couture soon. Yay. I can't wait to hear that defence. If Randy was 69 then, he must be 77 now. Why's Fedor doing this?


For fun he knows he can own anyone , Monson was a good don't chase test for Fedor , if he applied the same strategy against werdum he would of won in 1 round.Bigfoot was on steroids and had to go for takedown against Fedor something he did not need to do against overeem. Randy is a joke just like Brock ,Fedor would of destroyed both of them at the same time.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> For fun he knows he can own anyone , Monson was a good don't chase test for Fedor , if he applied the same strategy against werdum he would of won in 1 round.Bigfoot was on steroids and had to go for takedown against Fedor something he did not need to do against overeem. Randy is a joke just like Brock ,Fedor would of destroyed both of them at the same time.


Who were you pulling for when Mousasi "fought" Fedor? Did you just argue with yourself, throwing back illogical points back and forth?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Bknmax said:


> For fun he knows he can own anyone , Monson was a good don't chase test for Fedor , if he applied the same strategy against werdum he would of won in 1 round.Bigfoot was on steroids and had to go for takedown against Fedor something he did not need to do against overeem. Randy is a joke just like Brock ,Fedor would of destroyed both of them at the same time.


I could KO Fedor in 20 seconds but instead I spar 5ft girls in light contact "for fun, I know I can own anyone".


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Brock comes back after a 5yr layoff and fight Mark Hunt... Fedor? The great Jaideep Singh


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I could KO Fedor in 20 seconds but instead I spar 5ft girls in light contact "for fun, I know I can own anyone".


 mine are facts


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Joabbuac said:


> Who were you pulling for when Mousasi "fought" Fedor? Did you just argue with yourself, throwing back illogical points back and forth?


Mousasi would never fight Fedor for real , and my points are always logical .


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

As I recall those two were training partners at the time so it wasn't a big deal for either of them. M-1 put the thing on and they were going easy at it.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Fedor should be hitting the cage in the next 5 minutes, can't look passed a 1st round TKO, but let's see.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

UKMMAGURU said:


> Fedor should be hitting the cage in the next 5 minutes, can't look passed a 1st round TKO, but let's see.


As of me reading this, Vitaly Minokov hasn't fought yet and I assume he's before Fedor?

Krill looked awesome there.


----------



## marchughes1985 (Jun 17, 2016)

please could everyone help me am trying to win a trip from the uk to vegas for #ufc200 and i need ppl to vote 4 me only takes 10 seconds please help me out just click link and then press vote http://ufc.create.it/entry/dont-split-up-the-family-dana


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> As of me reading this, Vitaly Minokov hasn't fought yet and I assume he's before Fedor?
> 
> Krill looked awesome there.


No you're right, I thought Fedor was next.. ironically, he is now next.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

UKMMAGURU said:


> No you're right, I thought Fedor was next.. ironically, he is now next.


Namechange: RUSSIANMMAGURU


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Incredible first round. Fedor has a good flurry but Fabio defends beautifully. Fabio catches him with a left hook and drops him hard. Great combos and ground and pound by Fabio and Fedor is like bamby all over the cage. Fabio with some lovely shots to the body inside to tire Fedor out even more. Fedor battles through like a warrior and sits down looking a bit better. Brilliant stuff.

@Bknmax lmao.

Fabio barely does anything in the second and gives Fedor the round back. His face was a state there too. Interesting final round.

Close final round. I'd edge it to Maldonado but Fedor had some great combos against the fence.

Overall, I'd say Fabio should take it but I can see why one or two people might give it to Fedor in points 29-28, but really I'd be 29-27 Maldonado.

@Sportsman 2.0, can you imagine how bad it'd be on this forum if you were Russian? Lmao. Not a single judge giving the fight to Fabio. Stupid Russia.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Round 1 - 10-8 Fabio.

Round 2 - 10-9 Fedor.

Round 3 - 10-9 Fedor.

I scored it a draw.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

The fight should have been stopped multiple times in the first round.

I scored it 28-28. 

What a shit show.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Father Time wins again............


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Nothing like a bit of Russian corruption for a Fedor win. 

Someone needs to call around to that commentators house and kick the shit out of him


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

TheAuger said:


> The fight should have been stopped multiple times in the first round.


Hate this opinion. The guy battled back, fought on and was close to hurting Fabio multiple times beyond that. He could arguably have won the last two rounds. Why should it have been stopped?


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Hate this opinion. The guy battled back, fought on and was close to hurting Fabio multiple times beyond that. He could arguably have won the last two rounds. Why should it have been stopped?


Fedor was out multiple times on the ground. O-U-T OUT. You could see him go out, get hit, then re-engage. Not to mention the stanky leg wander around the ring.

If you had watched the whole event, you would have witnessed at least 5 other fights which were stopped for far less.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Wowzers. Just watched the fight. Scored it 29-27 Maldonado. I can see 28-28 but Fedor has been gifted a W here.

If Maldonado put a beating on him, i dont wanna see him vs the top heavyweights.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

TheAuger said:


> Fedor was out multiple times on the ground. O-U-T OUT. You could see him go out, get hit, then re-engage. Not to mention the stanky leg wander around the ring.
> 
> If you had watched the whole event, you would have witnessed at least 5 other fights which were stopped for far less.


But...he fought back? Bisping wasn't coming back to win the Hendo fight. He was out. O-U-T OUT. Fedor on the other hand managed to get back to his feet, win the very next round and arguably win the final round. Bisping probably couldn't have walked out of the cage unassisted 10 minutes later.

I've probably seen 1000 fights that were stopped for far less. But he came back and continued to fight. What's the issue then? This is Brock Vs Carwin over again. Brock won...why should it have been stopped again?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

edlavis88 said:


> i dont wanna see him vs the top heavyweights.


Weirdly, the idea of Fedor Vs Brock just turned more exciting.


Question: Why the fk didn't Fedor shoot in once?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Do you still believe Fedor is closer than never to sign with UFC after this?
Lets forget about any controversial decision and lets just concentrate in facts. He got dropped hard, GNPd and almost finished multiple times and the result was decided by judges fighting against a soft LHW UFC deject coming from two losses. God, that was embarrassing.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> But...he fought back? Bisping wasn't coming back to win the Hendo fight. He was out. O-U-T OUT. Fedor on the other hand managed to get back to his feet, win the very next round and arguably win the final round. Bisping probably couldn't have walked out of the cage unassisted 10 minutes later.
> 
> I've probably seen 1000 fights that were stopped for far less. But he came back and continued to fight. What's the issue then? This is Brock Vs Carwin over again. Brock won...why should it have been stopped again?


He was slumped out. Head nodded out. Multiple times. Remove the end result of him staying "competitive" in the 2nd & 3rd, it is irrelevant to action in the 1st. 

Then when he is standing eating uppercuts, not fighting back, he intentionally spits out his mouth & the ref stops the action. A total farce.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Do you still believe Fedor is closer than never to sign with UFC after this?
> Lets forget about any controversial decision and lets just concentrate in facts. He got dropped hard, GNPd and almost finished multiple times and the result was decided by judges fighting against a soft LHW UFC deject coming from two losses. God, that was embarrassing.


The plus side is that Fabio's defence, for the most part, was pretty sound against Fedor's typical cage attacks. Fedor's offence still looked pretty awesome...his defence and movement was just abysmal. Every top UFC HW murders him.



TheAuger said:


> He was slumped out. Head nodded out. Multiple times. Remove the end result of him staying "competitive" in the 2nd & 3rd, it is irrelevant to action in the 1st.
> 
> Then when he is standing eating uppercuts, not fighting back, he intentionally spits out his mouth & the ref stops the action. A total farce.


It's not irrelevant. You end the fight if someone can't continue. He continued.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

TheAuger said:


> He was slumped out. Head nodded out. Multiple times. Remove the end result of him staying "competitive" in the 2nd & 3rd, it is irrelevant to action in the 1st.
> 
> Then when he is standing eating uppercuts, not fighting back, he intentionally spits out his mouth & the ref stops the action. A total farce.


This. And discussions regarding justified stoppages must concentrate on the state of the fighter at the moment he is under hell and should never, ever, contain arguments like "he won the next round". That is irrelevant.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

I didn't see the fight but if he struggled like that against Fabio I don't care to see him in the UFC he should retire. The thing is even in his prime he wan't a big heavyweght and probably could have made LHW. In todays day and age sounds like he would barely break the UFC's top 10.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

So the referee should stop the fight because the fighter can't continue...even though he obviously continued.

Gotcha. Smart guys. To think some people feel the sport shouldn't have gloves and the other think someone who won the fight should have lost by KO :laugh:?


@towwffc It was more that he got clipped and had no chin what so ever. He shouldn't have got hit. From then on he barely got it together. Battled on well but really didn't have anything much to do well with. Offensively he looked sharp and powerful. I could definitely see him KOing Andrei Arlovski again. MAYBE Overeem cause of Reem's chin. Outside of those, yeah, everyone in the top 10 wrecks him.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

The fight could easily have been stopped. But even if it wasnt to not acore that first round 10-8 or even 10-7 is ridiculous. 29-28 Fedor is a joke of a scorecard.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> It's not irrelevant. You end the fight if someone can't continue. He continued.


This is complete nonsense & irrelevant. This only about the action in the first round & not about the results in later rounds. This is about fighter safety. The fight should have been stopped. It doesn't matter that while on autopilot he was able to stay competitive for two more rounds. 

Brock/Carwin was completely different. Brock was never head nodded out. He took a severe amount of damage while turtled up, but he was never out.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

The fight should probably have been stopped in the first but I do appreciate that he was able to fight through to the final bell.

It's a moral decision, morale because all fighters should get a fair crack and other fighters have not been given the same treatment as Fedor, in addition the beating Fedor took in the first round was brutal, like life ebbing brutal - yeah great he didn't get stooped but no so great when he has a blackout at home on the couch tomorrow.

First round was arguably 10-7.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Why are people saying the scorecards are irrelevant too? I find it hard to believe Fabio wouldnt have had a win bonus in his purse, so he's lost money there already.
Additionally having a LOSS on his record rather than a WIN or DRAW will hurt his bargaining power for the future. 

The scorecards are very relevant for him, and simply put he's been cheated by the pesky russians.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

edlavis88 said:


> Why are people saying the scorecards are irrelevant too? I find it hard to believe Fabio wouldnt have had a win bonus in his purse, so he's lost money there already.
> Additionally having a LOSS on his record rather than a WIN or DRAW will hurt his bargaining power for the future.
> 
> The scorecards are very relevant for him, and simply put he's been cheated by the pesky russians.


I am not sure if you are referring to my posts.

If so, what I said that was irrelevant is Fedor's actions after the first in reference to whether the fight should have been stopped in the first. Whatever he did after the first round had zero bearing on whether the fight should have been stopped in the 1st.

As for the scores, Fabio got screwed. At worst, it was a draw. I am not so sure EFN structures fighter pay with win bonus like they do in western promotions.


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

i have no problem with the fight not being stopped in the first but definitely that was a shady decision. I felt bad because you could tell fabio and his corner all thought they had the win but as a fan watching you just knew that the russians would side with fedor. Theres no way anyone seriously thought that was the correct call


Also, that event was WAY too long lol, ran for a solid 7 hours almost


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

TheAuger said:


> This is complete nonsense & irrelevant. This only about the action in the first round & not about the results in later rounds. This is about fighter safety. The fight should have been stopped. It doesn't matter that while on autopilot he was able to stay competitive for two more rounds.
> 
> Brock/Carwin was completely different. Brock was never head nodded out. He took a severe amount of damage while turtled up, but he was never out.


Why do you stop a fight? Because a fighter can't continue. They can't protect themselves and will be in serious danger if they don't get stopped.

Fedor wasn't in serious danger...and he continued.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Fedor vs Shogun


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Fedor wasn't in serious danger...


Sure. Maldonado was the one in serious danger of braking his hands on his face.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Sure. Maldonado was the one in serious danger of braking his hands on his face.


Serious danger is when, if the fight goes on, they will permanently damage you


....Fedor arguably won the next two rounds. He continued, he fought on. Win, lose or draw, that was the right call.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well we all know that Fabio is a hard head and Fedor can just take alot of punishment.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Didn't watch the fight. Sounds like it might have been a bad call, though. 

Much like Cro Cop, the moment he steps into the cage he looks bad. He steamrolled Sylvia (#3 in the world at the time) and Arlovski (#2 in the world at the time) back to back both within the first round, and the moment he steps into the cage against a no-named, unranked Rogers in his next fight, he struggles. He came out of retirement, his last 3 fights were 1st round finishes where it as if he was fighting children, one of whom is a vet and tough as hell, and then he fights Fabio and struggles. What's the difference in all these fights? The Fabio fight was in a cage. You can argue that Fabio is a better opponent, but is he? He's lost to literally every single decent opponent he's ever faced and was on a 2 fight losing streak. He is not an impressive fighter.

I honestly think the cage gives a couple of guys who came from PRIDE a hard time, they simply struggle adjusting to it and have a hard time performing.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Some guys were able to adjust really well.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow... Fedor fights so dumb these days, this is a fighter praised for shutting down great fighters. But he comes in against Maldonado, who has some of the worst takedown defense i have seen from a top level fight... and trades for him, doesn't even think about going for a takedown (bar what i think was a takedown feint to land a combo in r3) just trade with the guy who can only box, who's only chance is to hurt you with a punch. 

I still hope he comes to the UFC, just to say... Fedor was in the UFC, but i don't think there is many fighters he could actually beat. I saw Khabib at ringside, he should do some training with him.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Whatever. I thought it was a fun fight. Fabio has some nice hands. That counter hook in the first that started the ball rolling was superb. That alone is enough to separate Fabio from "absolute bum" status.

I agree with Clyde. Fedor took a beating in the first but was still in it. He was dazed and stumbling - but still in it. I thought it was good on the ref for letting it go on.

Regardless, I was entertained.


----------



## arkanoydz (Mar 15, 2010)

Apart from me sincerely wishing the best for Fedor's long-term health after this beating (personally would've stopped it during the 1st), man what a hilarious event. 

I can see why the 2nd and 3rd were given to Fedor by the judges (I thought he clearly won the 2nd), and yes it was an extraordinary display of heart and resilience but the guy has been receiving hard blows to the head since forever (Randlemann spiking him on his head, Bigfoot shutting his eyes with GNP, Hendo putting his lights out then back on, hell even Rodgers busted him up from mount) I'm surprised people think his long-term health was not in danger during what was to me the longest 'beating while chicken dancing' moment ever, very close to a standing-KO situation (Fedor went out multiple times during the GNP). I was laughing and cringing and cheering at the same time ,lol. While I don't care much for "Maldanada" as a fighter, the guy's a boxer with very heavy hands, and he landed quite a few there (there was one more nasty hook during the 3rd that gave Fedor one last proper wobble). 

Fuk was up with that commentator? lol


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm not seeing where Fedor was out in the first? Sure he takes some shots in the GnP which stun him, but i can't see him shut off at any point.

Never liked Fedor, but great show of heart.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Serious danger is when, if the fight goes on, they will permanently damage you
> 
> 
> ....Fedor arguably won the next two rounds. He continued, he fought on. Win, lose or draw, that was the right call.


If the fighter taking the beating isn't completely out, stopping a fight or not is solely a referee's decision, based on his own reasons at the time.
If referees opinions may vary, I expect fans opinions would too. That being said, what I've said before was it is irrelevant to mention the next rounds when what is in question is the decision of stopping the fight or not.

How many times we've seeing fights being stopped solely because one wasn't fighting back or unable to block punches without ever being out? Was Weidman out when they stopped the fight? What if he could continue to take a beating to the end of second and come back strong on the third and retains his belt? It doesn't matter.

There is no such thing like "it was the best call because the guy won the following rounds". That's the point. It's fighter's integrity that shall matter in the eyes of the referee at the moment, nothing that happened in the future matters.

PS: Just to make clear. I don't think it was an outrage to keep the fight going. That isn't an issue to me. Maldonado himself said he agrees with the referee's decision to keep the fight going. 
That being said, I am also sure that fight would be stopped on the first round if it was Maldonado taking that same beating and wandering on wobbly legs accross that Russian cage instead of Fedor.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

@Sportsman 2.0 I agree with you and wouldn't have complained had it been stopped. Now however, with the benefit of hindsight, we can clearly see the referee was correct in his decision as Fedor was not in serious danger at that moment and was able to recover and continue fighting.
@Soojooko Fabio varies too much. One minute he has a good chin, technical boxing and killer body work, the next he's getting KOed by a jab. He also has some of the worst fight IQ ever. The ONLY time Fedor landed a shot was with Fabio on the cage, and Fabio backed Fedor across the ring with effortless jabs which had no counters whenever he wanted. Fabio could have won that fight without taking a punch if he wanted.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> @Sportsman 2.0 I agree with you and wouldn't have complained had it been stopped. Now however, with the benefit of hindsight, we can clearly see the referee was correct in his decision as Fedor was not in serious danger at that moment and was able to recover and continue fighting.
> 
> @Soojooko Fabio varies too much. One minute he has a good chin, technical boxing and killer body work, the next he's getting KOed by a jab. He also has some of the worst fight IQ ever. The ONLY time Fedor landed a shot was with Fabio on the cage, and Fabio backed Fedor across the ring with effortless jabs which had no counters whenever he wanted. Fabio could have won that fight without taking a punch if he wanted.


The referee is there for fighter safety and nothing else. The referee isn't there to calculate whether a fighter could recover in the following rounds and win the fight.

Fedor will have received some serious brain damage from that first round, he was out on his feet on several occasions and sustained an absolutely ridiculous beating.

In in the interest of fighter safety and for Fedor's health, the fight should have been stopped. He's going to have some serious long term health issues from beatings like that, as is JDS from the beatings he took from Cain.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> The referee is there for fighter safety and nothing else. The referee isn't there to calculate whether a fighter could recover in the following rounds and win the fight.
> 
> Fedor will have received some serious brain damage from that first round, he was out on his feet on several occasions and sustained an absolutely ridiculous beating.
> 
> In in the interest of fighter safety and for Fedor's health, the fight should have been stopped. He's going to have some serious long term health issues from beatings like that, as is JDS from the beatings he took from Cain.


I'm not 100% sure on how brain damage works in this regard, but would it not be a frequency of punches rather than which punches hurt you? I've seen fighters take MUCH worse beatings than Fedor. He only took a handful on the feet and the ground and pound was good but not the most impactful. Everything was hurting Fedor but Robbie Lawler probably gets hit more and harder in a 5 rounder.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Maldonado is too passive for his own good sometimes.

I wonnder if he's kicking himself for not being more aggressive in the 2nd and 3rd.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Maldonado shows clear signs of brain damage himself for a good time already and I've posted about this before more than one time. His speeches are those of a drunk man and his mentalility is the one of a child and he acts like one, thinking it is funny to show how much damage he can take in his fights, calling his opponents to hit him more and keep going. Maldonado should be retired for medical reasons for a good time.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

With the amount of damage he has taken and the type of wars he's been in it's not surprising. It is worrisome cause he might already be mentally where Gary Goodridge is if not worse. He does need to retire asap.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Russian king needs a new diet and some yoga. He looks like he feasts on meat and potatoes and rarely stretches. All red, swollen and slow. He could be great if he was in shape. Out of shape he's so slow.

His head movement was non existent.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Maldonado shows clear signs of brain damage himself for a good time already and I've posted about this before more than one time. His speeches are those of a drunk man and his mentalility is the one of a child and he acts like one, thinking it is funny to show how much damage he can take in his fights, calling his opponents to hit him more and keep going. Maldonado should be retired for medical reasons for a good time.


I'm not sure about that. If Maldonado had brain damage, would his chin have deteriorated & he would be getting knocked out? I think that's the way it works. The more concussions and brain injuries someone has, it becomes increasingly easier to sustain more concussions and brain injuries & the damage accumulates with noticeable effects.

I didn't think Fedor would finish Maldonado since Rampage couldn't finish him. It seems as if Maldonado has only gotten tougher and improved his counter striking since he started training at ATT.

If anything Maldonado seems to have what people used to call a sparring partners mentality. Where he is just trying not to get hurt or injured and his focus is on survival. Maldonado missed out on a big opportunity, if he'd have pushed the pace more in the 2nd or 3rd that was a winnable fight for him. His fight IQ could be higher.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Trix said:


> I'm not sure about that. If Maldonado had brain damage, would his chin have deteriorated & he would be getting knocked out? I think that's the way it works. The more concussions and brain injuries someone has, it becomes increasingly easier to sustain more concussions and brain injuries & the damage accumulates with noticeable effects.
> 
> I didn't think Fedor would finish Maldonado since Rampage couldn't finish him. It seems as if Maldonado has only gotten tougher and improved his counter striking since he started training at ATT.
> 
> If anything Maldonado seems to have what people used to call a sparring partners mentality. Where he is just trying not to get hurt or injured and his focus is on survival. Maldonado missed out on a big opportunity, if he'd have pushed the pace more in the 2nd or 3rd that was a winnable fight for him. His fight IQ could be higher.


I don't know the exact relation between having brain damage signs and being more easy to be KOed. Can't say if it's a rule. What I am 100% sure is Maldonado isn't well in his head for quite while already. If you could listen to him in Portuguese, his slurred speaches, laughing like a child about crazy things, having peaks of emotions, he trully shows he has the personality of a 13 years old. Maybe I am reading things wrong. Maybe that is a condition he brings with him and wasn't caused by strikes, but I am sure this immaturity led him to be hit unnecessarily several times in many fights he had. And that is extremely dangerous.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Probably one of several reasons why the UFC let him go.


----------



## mcbryde mats (Feb 18, 2016)

Not the return I expected from The Last Emperor


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

This technically isn't his return. His return was six months ago in Japan. This was just his second match.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Maldonado tried to appeal. The VP of the organization was Fedor's old sparring partner, needless to say his appeal was denied. Don't try to do things on the up & up in Russian, it just isn't going to happen.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah if this were a state athletic commission that would be different but this is Russia where MMA is regulated by a closed few.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Man Fedor is a beast so much heart , Brock would of tapped like 50 times in Round 1.What i love about Fedor is he doesn't care what people think and how he fights, he wanted to box with Fabio and beat him at his own strength,just like with Werdum,Hunt,Dan,Bigfoot etccc it's about the challenge for him.No one will ever hold a 29-fight unbeaten streak at HW true Goat


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah but people like to point to that three fight losing skid and his lack of fighting top fighters are one point.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Bknmax said:


> Man Fedor is a beast so much heart , Brock would of tapped like 50 times in Round 1.


Lesnar didn't tap when he was GnP'd by Carwin, a man who punches much harder than Maldonado.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

No but he was sent rolling all over the Octagon by Cain Velasquez and curled up against Alistair Overeem.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> No but he was sent rolling all over the Octagon by Cain Velasquez and curled up against Alistair Overeem.


Still he didn't tap to any.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

If we want to talk about tapping he did tap to Frank Mir in their first match.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> If we want to talk about tapping he did tap to Frank Mir in their first match.


Just as Fedor did to Werdum. What is your point?


----------



## arkanoydz (Mar 15, 2010)

Voiceless said:


> Lesnar didn't tap when he was GnP'd by Carwin, a man who punches much harder than Maldonado.


True, that. 

It's become almost 'common knowledge' Brock handles getting hit poorly, but I think ppl exagerate this aspect quite a bit. He didn't tap when Carwin was blowing his wad, and though he looked hilarious while getting his a$$ handed to him by Cain... it's Cain, the same guy that destroyed Dos Santos (whom I rooted for each time) twice and pretty much dominated everyone except Werdum.

To be fair, though, I thought Fedor looked _way_ more damaged during&after that 1st round (perhaps less bloody but visibly more wobbled, he even looked out a couple times during the gnp, and finally that prolongued chicken-dance which I would never have expected to see from Fedor, of all ppl).


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Voiceless said:


> Lesnar didn't tap when he was GnP'd by Carwin, a man who punches much harder than Maldonado.


It's not about how hard u punch it's about how clean u land and Fabio landed better then Carwin simple as that , anyone can win in an Mma match Fabio could of easily layed Brock out if he got him on the chin the same way, just like he dropped duffe.For the nubs who say Fedor is getting sloppy have no idea what they are taking about.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

anderton46 said:


> Just as Fedor did to Werdum. What is your point?


His point is Fedor tapped once in like 59 fights while Brock curls up and starts break dancing at the first sign of damage


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

arkanoydz said:


> True, that.
> 
> It's become almost 'common knowledge' Brock handles getting hit poorly, but I think ppl exagerate this aspect quite a bit. He didn't tap when Carwin was blowing his wad, and though he looked hilarious while getting his a$$ handed to him by Cain... it's Cain, the same guy that destroyed Dos Santos (whom I rooted for each time) twice and pretty much dominated everyone except Werdum.
> 
> To be fair, though, I thought Fedor looked _way_ more damaged during&after that 1st round (perhaps less bloody but visibly more wobbled, he even looked out a couple times during the gnp, and *finally that prolongued chicken-dance which I would never have expected to see from Fedor, of all ppl*).


6:15


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Bknmax said:


> It's not about how hard u punch it's about how clean u land and Fabio landed better then Carwin simple as that , anyone can win in an Mma match Fabio could of easily layed Brock out if he got him on the chin the same way, just like he dropped duffe.For the nubs who say Fedor is getting sloppy have no idea what they are taking about.


So Fedor Vs Maldonado was just as sharp as ever? Oooft. Guess we know for a fact he was overrated now.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> So Fedor Vs Maldonado was just as sharp as ever? Oooft. Guess we know for a fact he was overrated now.


Yup just like he was sharp against ishi and Pedro , he was also sharp against Bigfoot and missed a ko by an inch twice , he was also sharp against hendo and missed a ko by inch also with his famous overhand right. So your saying he's not sharp becauSe he got caught by a boxer ? Good to know , learn ufc brah


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> So Fedor Vs Maldonado was just as sharp as ever? Oooft. Guess we know for a fact he was overrated now.


:laugh: for a fan, Bknmax is making a really good case against Fedor.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Joabbuac said:


> :laugh: for a fan, Bknmax is making a really good case against Fedor.


Yup Fedor got dropped and won the fight in stand up after , what are u confused about ?


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> Yup Fedor got dropped and won the fight in stand up after , what are u confused about ?


Because... in his prime this fight would be no contest at all, you are shitting on his prime by saying he is anything close to it now.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Bknmax said:


> Yup just like he was sharp against ishi and Pedro , he was also sharp against Bigfoot and missed a ko by an inch twice , he was also sharp against hendo and missed a ko by inch also with his famous overhand right. So your saying he's not sharp becauSe he got caught by a boxer ? Good to know , learn ufc brah


So in a way...when he loses...he really won?

Fedor couldn't KO a guy that Stefan Struve beat in 16 seconds.

Bigfoot's record since murdering Fedor is 3-7-1.

Fedor is the greatest RIZIN heavyweight of all time to be fair.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> So in a way...when he loses...he really won?
> 
> Fedor couldn't KO a guy that Stefan Struve beat in 16 seconds.
> 
> ...


Good logic bro , didn't rampage just get owned by ishi ? How was fedor striking then ? Did rampage forget how to strike ? lol try harder


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Joabbuac said:


> Because... in his prime this fight would be no contest at all, you are shitting on his prime by saying he is anything close to it now.


His striking is different level , he just lost his raw power just like Cormier , if Cormier fought against jones back when he defeated Bigfoot jones would of been raped ,they will never have that raw power back has nothing to do with prime or not.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> His striking is different level , he just lost his raw power just like Cormier , if Cormier fought against jones back when he defeated Bigfoot jones would of been raped ,they will never have that raw power back has nothing to do with prime or not.


:laugh: what?


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Joabbuac said:


> :laugh: what?


The Cormier that destroyed Bigfoot would of raped jones , but now he concentrates on wrestling since the cut , the Fedor that destroyed nog would of owned jones , now they won't but the striking is still there and the skill is still there he is a better striker now.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> Good logic bro , didn't rampage just get owned by ishi ? How was fedor striking then ? Did rampage forget how to strike ? lol try harder


I thought that fight was happening tomorrow


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> The Cormier that destroyed Bigfoot would of raped jones , but now he concentrates on wrestling since the cut , the Fedor that destroyed nog would of owned jones , now they won't but the striking is still there and the skill is still there he is a better striker now.


I have no idea where you get this shit from... Id love to spend a few minutes in your world.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> I have no idea where you get this shit from... Id love to spend a few minutes in your world.


I don't know whether you really want that man. I mean, it's certainly nice if everything works out like you hope - like Emelianenko basically beating Bigfoot and Hendo, before destroying the mighty Ishii (who already destroyed Rampage in a fight that takes place tomorrow) and prime Monson and Rizzo. Yes, who wouldn't want that, but yet - he always seems to be so full of anger. Apparently the price he pays is pretty high. Not sure whether I'd be willing to pay it...:confused02:


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Voiceless said:


> I don't know whether you really want that man. I mean, it's certainly nice if everything works out like you hope - like Emelianenko basically beating Bigfoot and Hendo, before destroying the mighty Ishii (who already destroyed Rampage in a fight that takes place tomorrow) and prime Monson and Rizzo. Yes, who wouldn't want that, but yet - he always seems to be so full of anger. Apparently the price he pays is pretty high. Not sure whether I'd be willing to pay it...:confused02:


Alright... i wanna use the bookie in his world :laugh: Always pays out on Mousasi and Fedor, because they never lose...


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Joabbuac said:


> Alright... i wanna use the bookie in his world :laugh: Always pays out on Mousasi and Fedor, because they never lose...


U would be a smart man to follow my bookie since I am always right , brock vs Cain was the easiest money for me, that was a good day, Hunt vs Brock will be a good day for me also because I actually know how the fighters fight and don't go by records like all u nubs , you people look at his record while I pay attention on how he progressed as a striker.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> U would be a smart man to follow my bookie since I am always right , brock vs Cain was the easiest money for me, that was a good day, Hunt vs Brock will be a good day for me also because I actually know how the fighters fight and don't go by records like all u nubs , you people look at his record while I pay attention on how he progressed as a striker.


Says the man who is 0-4 to me in CPL.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Spite said:


> I thought that fight was happening tomorrow


My point was fedors all irrelevant opponents for some reason are ufc champs and are highlighting main events , yet Fedor for some reason has beaten no one relevant.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Joabbuac said:


> Says the man who is 0-4 to me in CPL.


I can't see what you type my vbookie only lets me see people close to me credits , no one cares about your wins on trash cards because of fighters that no one knows about, let me know when u come close to my wins.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> I can't see what you type my vbookie only lets me see people close to me credits , no one cares about your wins on trash cards because of fighters that no one knows about, let me know when u come close to my wins.


Remember this trash card with fighters nobody knows about? 

Jose Aldo	vs. Conor McGregor	
Chris Weidman	vs. Luke Rockhold	
Yoel Romero	vs. Ronaldo Souza
Demian Maia	vs. Gunnar Nelson
Max Holloway	vs. Jeremy Stephens
Urijah Faber	vs. Frankie Saenz
Jocelyn Jones-Lybarger	vs. Tecia Torres
Warlley Alves	vs. Colby Covington
Kevin Lee	vs. Leonardo Santos
Magomed Mustafaev	vs. Joe Proctor
John Makdessi	vs. Yancy Medeiros
Marcio Alexandre Jr.	vs. Court McGee

Because that was one of the cards i beat you on...


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Joabbuac said:


> Remember this trash card with fighters nobody knows about?
> 
> Jose Aldo	vs. Conor McGregor
> Chris Weidman	vs. Luke Rockhold
> ...


Damn still can't see , maybe when u get 30 mil u can try talking to me


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Bragging about Vbookie credits :laugh: that shit is embarrassing.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Joabbuac said:


> Bragging about Vbookie credits :laugh: that shit is embarrassing.


Says the guy bragging about his wins that he has less off


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> Says the guy bragging about his wins that he has less off


Not bragging, stating a fact, don't bring others in to this, good cards, bad cards... you always lose to me, this is a fact.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Joabbuac said:


> Not bragging, stating a fact, don't bring others in to this, good cards, bad cards... you always lose to me, this is a fact.


and u lost to people I beat 50 times , relax buddy I was winning fights in cpl while u were discovering about Mma


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> and u lost to people I beat 50 times , relax buddy I was winning fights in cpl while u were discovering about Mma


I am still discovering MMA....

But sure... you have so much more experience, yet still cannot get a win from me, even though everyone else here have no problem doing so :laugh: .... sadly.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Joabbuac said:


> I am still discovering MMA....
> 
> But sure... you have so much more experience, yet still cannot get a win from me, even though everyone else here have no problem doing so :laugh: .... sadly.


You are right you know more about Mma because u beat me in cpl , I apologize I should of known beating me is your greatest accomplishment.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> You are right you know more about Mma because u beat me in cpl , I apologize I should of known beating me is your greatest accomplishment.


Now you're getting it.


----------



## arkanoydz (Mar 15, 2010)

Touche' :thumbsup: (totally forgot about that one)
to my defense, I specified "prolongued" chicken-dance (personally the longest I have witnessed thus far)



Voiceless said:


> 6:15
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJ_O4tarwfk


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well he survived though. Just goes to show that Fedor was prone to knockouts even in Pride. It was just that the only time people started utilzing them properly was towards the end of his career.


----------

